# AM's Sketchbook



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Sup guys,

here I'll show you some of my drawings I'd done/doing atm. I know they are nothing like OMG THAT'S AWESOME! 'cause mostly here you'll see sketches... but a friend of mine told me to show something, so here I am.

I hope you like'em and maybe get some ideas for your own projects, who knows :wink:

Chaos trophy:









Nurgle Termi (mostly I wanted to practise the putrid colors, rust and watever):









and two random sketches (5-10 min each) of a dark eldar and a space shark:



















Feel free to coment and criticize


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Another trophy I did while waiting a friend:










go fuc**** die damn ultrasmurfs...


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Chaos sm, no specific legion/god


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

hey, im surprised nobody has commented on them yet.
i think they are really good, but then again, im no art critic.
i just wondered how you did the chaos space marine terminator and the chaos marines helmet? they look like they've been photo-shopped, but then again, it could just be painted? :S


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx domdan.

The termi and the hemet are done entirely with photoshop :wink:


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

these pictures/sketches are really good

(better then i could draw)


----------



## ultramarine ultramad (Jul 13, 2009)

wow incredible and gory +rep


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

thx UU.










Maybe I paint it, who knows...


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

loving the termie i like your work dude


----------

